# More Owls



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I found that Owl carvings are popular.

this is carved in a 24" Birch burl slab that is 3" thick.

I took a photo of the burl with a tape measure on it, than used that image in Aspire to create a near duplicate of the burl using the Drawing tools and Node editing. 

I hoped to have a clean .5" wood border inside the bark, but did not do a great job of determining center.

The carving was done using 3 tool paths, a 1/2" end mill for the roughing pass. (I only do this when the finish carve is so deep that the Spindle head might travel down far enough to contact wood in the finish carve).

2nd pass was .25 " ball mill with 14% step over, as I wanted the back ground rougher.

3rd pass only carved the Moon and the owl, and was a .125 Ball nose with 9 % step over. 

Pictures of the set up , just out of the CNC and the final shot after some detail carving, and sealing.

Thanks for looking


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Simply outstanding.

I will have to show my youngest, she is crazy for owls as well.

If you hadn't mentioned the border, nobody would have noticed!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Really really neat!!!!

Couldn't you lay the wood on a square piece of paper (1/8" any board), trace the cutting material, make the model, and use one of the corners of the square bottom piece as a touch off point? Don't know if that'd work but seems logical. Looks great the way it is!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My Gosh! That is a work of art Scott. I'd be proud to have that on display in my home. You CNC guys are getting more creative all the time.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very very nice Scott love it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well done Scott. Please post more of your work. I can't do that but I enjoy looking at work that others do.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! I can see pieces like that commanding the big bucks . I see where a guy needs a bandsaw


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

That is awesome!! 

Went to a log carving (chainsaw) contest in Hackensack, MN a couple weekends ago and there was a guy that did a carving with a couple of owls in a tree, was simply amazing. Would have liked to see what it sold for...

I believe this carver was also from Alaska. Great job!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks just great, Scott! What was the total time to cut this? One of these days I need to try some 3D carving on our CNC.

David


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fabulous, Scott. Now that is some art!


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Love. This. 

Outstanding work!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful work as always. I felt I had to post a reply because I give a hoot. (Someone had to make the bad pun LOL)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good use of the slab/slice. Was this green or dried? I like the odd shape it adds to the carving.

Great project!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Really really neat!!!!
> 
> Couldn't you lay the wood on a square piece of paper (1/8" any board), trace the cutting material, make the model, and use one of the corners of the square bottom piece as a touch off point? Don't know if that'd work but seems logical. Looks great the way it is!!


JOhn, you would be really handy to have around the shop... another fine idea..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Good use of the slab/slice. Was this green or dried? I like the odd shape it adds to the carving.
> 
> Great project!



It was a dried slab..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> JOhn, you would be really handy to have around the shop... another fine idea..


I can be rented certain times of the year ---- hint hint - salmon, caribou, elk, bear, moose.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> I can be rented certain times of the year ---- hint hint - salmon, caribou, elk, bear, moose.


we shall resolve this over beer in two weeks..


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Beer? Bear? Or Both? (Sorry, I'm in a frivolous mood today, the Missus uses a different word for it LOL)


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always, keep them coming.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Amazing, congrats Scott


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol... that is cool.

Suggest:
2 Amber/Yellow LED diodes piercing the eyeballs.

Flip it over and hog out the moon 3D style... again LED illumination.
Wood grain 'wood' glow nice.

Registration maybe a B, but you're good so it wont matter.

You guys and your 3D stuff....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Lol... that is cool.
> 
> Suggest:
> 2 Amber/Yellow LED diodes piercing the eyeballs.
> ...


Wow , great imagination


----------



## Gundawg (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

I really like the natural edge of the slab provides a natural setting. Outstanding!!!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Got to see this piece on person at the convention and better than the pics show.


----------

